# Has anyone tried these recipes?



## Moerse Rooikat (14/1/18)

just like to find out have you tried these before 
snake oil
https://www.99juices.com/recipes/16/#.Wlsmda6WZaQ
strawberry fog
https://www.99juices.com/recipes/4821/#.WlslAK6WZaQ

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (14/1/18)

2nd doesn’t look bad but the first looks fekking dreadful. 11% tfa pear eish

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (14/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> just like to find out have you tried these before
> snake oil
> https://www.99juices.com/recipes/16/#.Wlsmda6WZaQ
> strawberry fog
> https://www.99juices.com/recipes/4821/#.WlslAK6WZaQ


Rather go with this:
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/15736/Snake Oil Clone

That snake oil is an old recipe from the carto days...

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn (14/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> just like to find out have you tried these before
> snake oil
> https://www.99juices.com/recipes/16/#.Wlsmda6WZaQ
> strawberry fog
> https://www.99juices.com/recipes/4821/#.WlslAK6WZaQ


Made this one quite a while ago, one of the plethora of strawberry creams, was pretty decent.
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/226322/strawberry fog

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (14/1/18)

I've made strawberry fog and didn't care for it too much, but, everyone's palate is different and what I don't like you may love. 

Edit to add: it was too 'cheescakey' and not enough 'strawberry' for my linking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (14/1/18)

I would avoid any recipe with >25% total flavouring. That just screams 2013, heh.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/1/18)

thanks so much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (14/1/18)

If you're looking for recipes, alltheflavors.com is the best choice. The recipes there are all reasonably current. A lot of these other recipe sites have stuff from years ago. You will get better results and better juices from ATF.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/1/18)

i am on there and do go throw them to
i can get tfa and cap just down the street that's why i use them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (14/1/18)

I mixed strawberry fog a few times I enjoy it alot but I reduced the tfa cgc to 3% the one from elr with 2% tfa vc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

